# Авиация > Литература >  Свежий "Авиамастер"

## В. Кондратьев

Вышел из печати очередной номер журнала "Авиамастер" - №6-2005. 
С его содержанием, а также - с анонсом следующего номера можно ознакомиться на моем сайте (кнопка WWW внизу).
С понедельника журнал будет продаваться на клубе в ДК "Москворечье" и в помещении редакции (ул. Петровка, д. 26).

----------


## В. Кондратьев

Наконец, вышел "Авиамастер" №7-2005. Его содержание и анонс будущего номера можно посмотреть там же. 
№8 тоже фактически готов и его выход из печати - дело одной-двух недель.

----------


## В. Кондратьев

Вышел давно обещанный №8-2005 - заключительный номер прошлого года. Его содержание и обложка, а также анонс и обложка ближайшего номера (1-2006) - на прежнем месте. 
Кстати, интересно, а кто-нибудь из посетителей этого форума наш  журнал читает? А то полное отсутствие откликов в данном топике наводит на всякие-разные мысли...  :roll:

----------


## Д.Срибный

> А то полное отсутствие откликов в данном топике наводит на всякие-разные мысли...  :roll:


Как минимум один читает  :lol: ... когда он ко мне попадает в руки. Обычно это бывает два раза в год :-)

----------


## An-Z

> ...Кстати, интересно, а кто-нибудь из посетителей этого форума наш  журнал читает? А то полное отсутствие откликов в данном топике наводит на всякие-разные мысли...  :roll:


Читаем, читаем, я и ещё пара человек, номер по рукам ходит.. В целом журнал нравится, спасибо..

----------


## В. Кондратьев

спасибо на добром слове  8)

----------


## Anonymous

Я регулярно читаю с большим удовольствием. Мне родственники в Москве покупают, а потом переправляют в Одессу.
Спасибо.

----------


## В. Кондратьев

"Авиамастер" №1-2006 сегодня поступил в продажу и на рассылку подписчикам. 
Содержание этого и анонс ближайшего номера, как всегда, на моем сайте. Надеюсь, будет интересно  :o

----------


## Д.Срибный

> "Авиамастер" №1-2006 сегодня поступил в продажу и на рассылку подписчикам. 
> Содержание этого и анонс ближайшего номера, как всегда, на моем сайте. Надеюсь, будет интересно  :o


Вячеслав, интересно то оно интересно, но вот содержание 1-го номера я там не нашел. Только анонс второго :-)

----------


## Николай Красковский

Я читаю. Журнал нравится.

Разрешите чуть-чуть критики? Статья про "Сандерленд" - извините, очень куцая. По-моему старая статья в старых "КР" и то лучше была.

----------


## В. Кондратьев

> Вячеслав, интересно то оно интересно, но вот содержание 1-го номера я там не нашел. Только анонс второго :-)


Дико извиняюсь! Ошибочка вышла, правил сайт в полтретьего ночи (после торжественного отмечания выхода номера  8) ) и забыл вставить ссылку на страницу  :oops: 
Но, все уже исправлено  :D




> Разрешите чуть-чуть критики? Статья про "Сандерленд" - извините, очень куцая. По-моему старая статья в старых "КР" и то лучше была.


Критика, конечно, только приветствуется, но все же давайте разберемся. 
Статья в КР (№1-1994) занимала всего * четыре*  странички, без чертежей и без цвета. Были только крохотные схемки (отксеренные из Air Enthusiast) и неразборчивая "компоновка". 
А статья в АМ это 10 страниц текста + достаточно подробные чертежи, включающие и гражданскую модификацию Short Empire + деталировка + компоновки на обе модификации + 4 цветных "боковика", всего 18 страниц. Куда уж больше-то?  :roll: И так она занимает более 1/3 журнала. Если делать материал еще подробнее, то надо издавать книгу  :P

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Александр Марданов. Четыре пишем, два в уме. Аналитическая статья, написанная на основе сопоставления данных российских и немецких архивов и неопровержимо доказывающая многократное завышение боевых счетов немецких летчиков, воевавших на восточном фронте Второй мировой (ч/б фото).


Интересно будет почитать... когда журнал в руки попадет :-)

----------


## В. Кондратьев

> Интересно будет почитать... когда журнал в руки попадет :-)


Да, материал, на мой взгляд, весьма любопытный. Марданов дотошно проанализировал по докам "с обеих сторон" буквально ВСЕ воздушные бои, произошедшие в Заполярье в 1941-43 годах. Благо документация как по "Айсмееру", так и по нашим полкам, воевавшим там, сохранилась практически полностью. 
Юрию Рыбину на этот раз будет нелегко опровергнуть своего постоянного оппонента   :Wink:  

PS. В 1-й части статьи рассматривается 1941 год.

----------


## Николай Красковский

*В. Кондратьев*



> Критика, конечно, только приветствуется, но все же давайте разберемся.


Ну это я конечно хватанул, сейчас посмотрел - извиняюсь, в "КР" - там действительно совсем чуть-чуть. 
Но в Авиамастеровской статье, как мне кажется, лучше бы было меньше схем, но больше текста - например по боевому применению.

----------


## В. Кондратьев

> Ну это я конечно хватанул, сейчас посмотрел - извиняюсь, в "КР" - там действительно совсем чуть-чуть. 
> Но в Авиамастеровской статье, как мне кажется, лучше бы было меньше схем, но больше текста - например по боевому применению.



Возможно, Вы правы насчет боевого применения, но так уж автор написал. Мы в его статье ничего не сокращали. А схемы, как я полагал, могут заинтересовать моделистов.

----------


## В. Кондратьев

Сегодня вышел из печати "Авиамастер" №2-2006   :D 
Его содержание, обложка и анонс на 3-й номер - как всегда - на моем сайте.
С понедельника журнал будет продаваться в редакции и на клубе, а также - отправится в рассылку подписчикам. 

Готов ответить на любые вопросы по этому и будущему номеру.   :Wink:

----------


## С.Зыков

> Кстати, интересно, а кто-нибудь из посетителей этого форума наш  журнал читает? А то полное отсутствие откликов в данном топике наводит на всякие-разные мысли...  :roll:


Здравствуйте, Мэтр.
я знаю ссылочку на форум где Вам дадут самые сочные критицкие отклики. :)

----------


## В. Кондратьев

> Здравствуйте, Мэтр.
> я знаю ссылочку на форум где Вам дадут самые сочные критицкие отклики. :)


Приветствую! Спасибо, конечно, за "Мэтра", но Вы мне льстите  :?  :oops: 
А что за форум?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вячеслав, а то Вы не знаете! Это Сергей недвусмысленно на АИФ намекает :-)

----------


## В. Кондратьев

> Вячеслав, а то Вы не знаете! Это Сергей недвусмысленно на АИФ намекает :-)


Ааа... Ну, тамошние корифеи, похоже, "Авиамастер" уже давно не читают. Они читают "Историю Авиации", в которую сами же и пишут   :D   
А с другой стороны что им мешает (если есть желание) давать свои "сочно-критицкие отклики" здесь?   8)

----------


## Alex

> А с другой стороны что им мешает (если есть желание) давать свои "сочно-критицкие отклики" здесь?   8)


Дык - Вы, любезный, сошлетесь на травлю, и опять сбежите - куда-нибудь еще дальше, в Аргентину. Так что живите уж:)

----------


## В. Кондратьев

> Сообщение от В. Кондратьев
> 
> А с другой стороны что им мешает (если есть желание) давать свои "сочно-критицкие отклики" здесь?   8)
> 
> 
> Дык - Вы, любезный, сошлетесь на травлю, и опять сбежите - куда-нибудь еще дальше, в Аргентину. Так что живите уж:)


По делу Вам, как всегда, сказать нечего? Тогда, уж лучше, оставайтесь в своей "песочнице".  8)

----------


## Grimm_brother

В. Кондратьев

Приветствую,

Вопрос к вам как к редактору.
Почему не требуете от авторов приводить ссылки на источники информации ? 
Зачастую статьи явная выжимка чужих материалов, а написана чуть ли не от лица очевидца, если не участника.
Брат Гримм.

----------


## В. Кондратьев

> Приветствую,


Приветствую!




> Вопрос к вам как к редактору. 
> Почему не требуете от авторов приводить ссылки на источники информации ?


В научно-популярных изданиях (в отличие от дипломных работ, диссертаций, академических журналов и сборников) это не практикуется. И "Авиамастер" здесь не исключение. 




> Зачастую статьи явная выжимка чужих материалов, а написана чуть ли не от лица очевидца, если не участника.
> Брат Гримм.


Назовите, пожалуйста, конкретные статьи, вызвавшие у Вас подобные сомнения. Я постараюсь ответить, какими источниками пользовались их авторы.

----------


## Николай Красковский

По поводу "Истории Авиации" не знаю что у Вас там за трения, да и неинтересно, но ИА - журнал хороший, и качественных материалов там много, статьи зачастую более объёмные и содержательные, нежели в "Авиамастере". Другое дело, конечно, что ИА выходит редко - это плохо конечно.

----------


## В. Кондратьев

> По поводу "Истории Авиации" не знаю что у Вас там за трения, да и неинтересно, но ИА - журнал хороший, и качественных материалов там много, статьи зачастую более объёмные и содержательные, нежели в "Авиамастере". Другое дело, конечно, что ИА выходит редко - это плохо конечно.


Да, я полностью с Вами согласен. "История авиации" был просто замечательный журнал. И статьи там были очень объемные и содержательные.

----------


## Grimm_brother

> В научно-популярных изданиях (в отличие от дипломных работ, диссертаций, академических журналов и сборников) это не практикуется. И "Авиамастер" здесь не исключение.


Ну не практикуется значит не практикуется. Помнится в советские времена в Т-М не стеснялись писать "по материалам зарубежной печати". А в ЗВО так даже ИМХО приводили конкретные названия. Это когда зарубежная печать была не всем доступна и все эти назавания были пустым звуком - до оригинала в любом случае было не добраться. 




> Назовите, пожалуйста, конкретные статьи, вызвавшие у Вас подобные сомнения. Я постараюсь ответить, какими источниками пользовались их авторы.


да нет как раз сомнений у меня никаких, напротив, полная уверенность что материалы где-то заимствованы. При чем я в этом как раз ничего предосудительного не вижу - но авторство надо бы упоминать. В чем проблема сказать - в статье были использованы материлаы такого-то ?

Брат Гримм

----------


## В. Кондратьев

> Ну не практикуется значит не практикуется. Помнится в советские времена в Т-М не стеснялись писать "по материалам зарубежной печати".


Сейчас не пишут.  :)    




> А в ЗВО так даже ИМХО приводили конкретные названия. Это когда зарубежная печать была не всем доступна и все эти назавания были пустым звуком - до оригинала в любом случае было не добраться.


ЗВО считалось специальным изданием, предназначенным, в первую очередь, для профессионалов. Там другие критерии.  




> да нет как раз сомнений у меня никаких, напротив, полная уверенность что материалы где-то заимствованы. При чем я в этом как раз ничего предосудительного не вижу - но авторство надо бы упоминать. В чем проблема сказать - в статье были использованы материлаы такого-то?


Проблемы нет, но зачем? И что значит "материалы такого-то", если одна и та же информация зачастую содержится во множестве разных источников?

----------


## Николай Красковский

Может Брат Гримм имеет в виду то, что наши статьи на авиатематику зачастую перепев статей из иностранных журналов или книг (как пример - статьи Жирохова про ирано-иракскую войну). Ну да, есть такое, по крайней мере так говорят те, кто хорошо знаком с зарубежной военно-исторической печатью. Но это же не проблема журналов, авторы такие.

----------


## Николай Красковский

Кстати, Вячеслав, скажите - в Вашем журнале будут ещё статьи М. Морозова на тему советской морской авиации во II мировой?

----------


## В. Кондратьев

> Кстати, Вячеслав, скажите - в Вашем журнале будут ещё статьи М. Морозова на тему советской морской авиации во II мировой?


Да, в ближайшее время он обещал продолжение про Крым (правда, там не только морская авиация).

----------


## М.Быков

> Сообщение от Фагот
> 
> Кстати, Вячеслав, скажите - в Вашем журнале будут ещё статьи М. Морозова на тему советской морской авиации во II мировой?
> 
> 
> Да, в ближайшее время он обещал продолжение про Крым (правда, там не только морская авиация).


Ну, если про армейцев там будет на том же откровенно слабом уровне, что и в предыдущем материале, то лучше бы-таки там было только про морскую авиацию...   :Wink:  Лучше уже, но глыбже, ИМХО...

----------


## В. Кондратьев

Вышел из печати "Авиамастер" №3-2006  
Его содержание, обложка и анонс на 4-й номер - как обычно - на моем сайте. 
В понедельник журнал будет на клубе. Не пропустите, а то в следующий раз клуб откроется только в августе!   :Wink:

----------


## В. Кондратьев

С большим опозданием (в чем дико извиняюсь  :oops: ) сообщаю, что еще две недели назад вышел из печати 4-й номер "Авиамастера". Только что вернулся из отпуска и увидел, что отпечатан он  довольно неплохо  :o   
Как всегда, его содержание, обложку, а также анонс будущего номера (который должен выйти к концу месяца), можно посмотреть на моем сайте.   
Пользуясь случаем, приглашаю всех, у кого будет такая возможность, на читательские конференции с редакцией "Авиамастера", которые будут проходить ежедневно на международном гидроавиасалоне в Геленджике с 6 по 10 сентября.

----------


## Прохожий

Народ а насколько правда что после пожара Авиамастер не будет выходить совсем? :cry:

----------


## В. Кондратьев

> Народ а насколько правда что после пожара Авиамастер не будет выходить совсем? :cry:


"Не дождетесь!" (с)  :D 
Очередной (5-й) номер уже в типографии. Тираж оплачен. Возможно, к следующему клубу успеют отпечатать. Да и над 6-м работа ведется.

----------


## Николай Красковский

Вячеслав, скажите - в 2007 году будет по прежнему 8 номеров "Авиамастера" в год?

----------


## В. Кондратьев

> Вячеслав, скажите - в 2007 году будет по прежнему 8 номеров "Авиамастера" в год?


Вы имеете в виду, будет ли в 2007 году осуществлен давно ожидаемый переход на ежемесячный выпуск? Увы, пока нет. Периодичность и объем журнала будут прежними.

----------


## Николай Красковский

*В. Кондратьев*



> Вы имеете в виду, будет ли в 2007 году осуществлен давно ожидаемый переход на ежемесячный выпуск? Увы, пока нет. Периодичность и объем журнала будут прежними.


Ага. Имею в виду именно это. Я уже как-то на "Авиабазе" говорил, что если бы было 12 номеров в год, то я бы например подписался. А когда их 8, то проще просто покупать.

----------


## В. Кондратьев

Итак, несмотря на все пожары, потопы и прочие катаклизмы, 5-й номер "Авиамастера" вышел из печати.  :o
Купить его можно будет завтра на клубе, а посмотреть на его обложку и содержание - как всегда, на моем сайте. Там же вывешена обложка и анонс будущего номера. Заходите, не стесняйтесь  :)

----------


## Kasatka

=) Вячеслав, не все такие умные как я  :lol: , поэтому Вы бы сразу ссылку давали на содержание нового номера =)

http://vikond.comtv.ru/kontent2006.htm




> №5-2006
> 
> Cергей Вахрушев. Дальневосточные этюды. Воспоминания техника штурмового авиаполка Алтая Яковлевича Дадуева о советско-японской войне 1945 года и войне в Корее. (ч/б фото, 7 цв. проекций).    
> 
> Владимир Котельников. Красные звезды Туркестана. Окончание. Советские ВВС и авиация ОГПУ/НКВД в борьбе с басмачеством в Средней Азии 1921-1937 гг. (ч/б фото, 3 цв. проекции) 
> 
> Андрей Харук. Учебно-боевой самолет "Макки" МВ-326 и его иностранные "клоны" (южноафриканская "Импала" и бразильский "Шаванте"). Монография. ( ч/б и цв. фото, чертежи, таблица ТТХ, 3 цв. проекции).   
> 
> Михаил Жирохов. Португальские летчики на гражданской войне в Испании. (ч/б фото, 6 цв. проекций).  
> ...

----------


## Николай Красковский

Читаю сейчас "Авиамастер" 3/2006. Интересная и понятная статья по сравнению наших и немецких истребителей. В связи с ней вопрос: Вячеслав, а Вы не собираетесь написать подобную статью о истребителях, поставлявшихся в СССР по Ленд-лизу?

----------


## В. Кондратьев

> Читаю сейчас "Авиамастер" 3/2006. Интересная и понятная статья по сравнению наших и немецких истребителей. В связи с ней вопрос: Вячеслав, а Вы не собираетесь написать подобную статью о истребителях, поставлявшихся в СССР по Ленд-лизу?


Спасибо за хорошую оценку моей работы. А поскольку эта статья вызвала заметный интерес у читателей (номер с ней раскупается быстрее остальных), я планирую в начале будущего года опубликовать продолжение, посвященное истребителям Ленд-лиза.

----------


## timsz

А эта статья никак не связана со статьей в "Я дрался на истребителе"?

----------


## В. Кондратьев

> А эта статья никак не связана со статьей в "Я дрался на истребителе"?


Первая статья - непосредственно связана. В книге Драбкина опубликован ее  сокращенный вариант без таблиц, диаграмм и иллюстраций (таково было требование издательства).

----------


## timsz

Кстати, вдогонку к прошлому обсуждению на Сухом.

Видели статью Михалыча о рычажках?

http://forum.sukhoi.ru/showthread.php?t=43626

----------


## В. Кондратьев

Вышел из печати 6-й номер "Авиамастера". В нем, как всегда, много интересного, а что именно - можно узнать на моем сайте.   :Wink:  
Ну и содержание будущего номера - там же, на странице "Анонс".
Если будут вопросы, - задавайте, отвечу всем.  8)

----------


## В. Кондратьев

> Кстати, вдогонку к прошлому обсуждению на Сухом.
> 
> Видели статью Михалыча о рычажках?
> 
> http://forum.sukhoi.ru/showthread.php?t=43626


Если Вы посмотрите анонс ближайшего номера "Авиамастера", то поймете, что не только видел, но и редактировал.  :D 
Однако не тот вариант текста, который выложен в сети.

----------


## timsz

> Если Вы посмотрите анонс ближайшего номера "Авиамастера", то поймете, что не только видел, но и редактировал.  :D 
> Однако не тот вариант текста, который выложен в сети.


 :D 

Вообще, я подозревал. :)

----------


## Иван Кудишин

АИФ - это имеются в виду "Аргументы и факты"? :shock: Или Саша Булах? Ну, у Саши свое виденье концепции, между прочим, достойное внимания. Другое дело, что он не всегда корректен с оппонентами. Слав, "Провайдер" начал рождаться. В муках, правда. И чертежики нужны...

----------


## В. Кондратьев

> АИФ - это имеются в виду "Аргументы и факты"? :shock: Или Саша Булах?


АИФом здесь называют авиационно-исторический форум http://vif2ne.ru/nvi/forum 
Булах, насколько я знаю, там практически не появляется. Впрочем, я тоже.

----------


## В. Кондратьев

Вышел "Авиамастер" №7-2006. 
Его содержание и анонс будущего юбилейного номера, как всегда, выложены  на журнальном сайте (кнопочка внизу 8) ).
Очередной номер выйдет в увеличенном объеме - 56 страниц. На будущей неделе мы сдаем его в типографию. Надеюсь, что новогоднее веселье там продлится не слишком долго, и к открытию клуба после каникул (22 января) тираж напечатают.  :D

----------


## В. Кондратьев

Вышел 8-й, заключительный номер "Авиамастера" за 2006 год. Его содержание, обложка и анонс ближайшего номера - на моем сайте по адресу http://vikond.comtv.ru.
Жаль, что новый движок форума не отображает кнопку сайта непосредственно в сообщении, как это было раньше. Или я чего-то не понял?

----------


## Боб

А можно задать, один конкретный вопрос, правда он касается не журнала, а одной из ваших работ. Так в справочнике "Истребители Первой мировой мировой войны" т. 2 в главе об окрасках и опознавательных знаках, Вы на странице 60-й упоминаете о том что "Осенью 1916 года Главное управление Воздушного флота издало приказ об окраске самолетов в серебритый защитный цвет". Не могли бы Вы поподробнее рассказать, что это был за приказ?

----------


## Боб

Да, эта статья была и в журнале №2 за 2006 год.

----------


## В. Кондратьев

> Да, эта статья была и в журнале №2 за 2006 год.


К сожалению, подробностей привести пока не могу. Об этом документе мне рассказал В.Р. Котельников, который видел то ли сам приказ, то ли ссылки на него в РГВА. Сам же я дореволюционной историей российской авиации углубленно не занимался.  Меня больше интересует период гражданской войны.

----------


## Боб

Спасибо. 
А как то связаться с Котельниковым можно, так как истроия отечественной авиации ПМВ это тема моих основных интересов, но пока не о чем подобном мне слышать не приходилось. Был бы Вам крайне признателен, если бы Вы помогли мне в этом вопросе.  :Smile:

----------


## В. Кондратьев

Вышел из печати "Авиамастер" №1-2007 - спецвыпуск с капитальной монографией Мирослава Морозова по обороне Севастополя. 
Следующий номер будет "обычным" (т.е. состоящим из нескольких статей по различным тематикам). Его анонс и обложку, как всегда, можно найти на моем сайте   http://vikond.comtv.ru.

PS. Г-ну Бобу ответил "приватом". Посмотрите, пожалуйста, личное сообщение.

----------


## В. Кондратьев

Наверстываем отставание, входим в график.  :Smile:  
Отпечатан тираж "Авиамастера" №2-2007. В понедельник будет в клубе.   
На подходе следующий номер, а его содержание, как обычно, можно посмотреть на странице http://vikond.comtv.ru/anons.htm

----------


## Николай Красковский

Вячеслав, а как поживает ваш офис на Петровке? Там сейчас можно купить "Авиамастера"?

----------


## В. Кондратьев

> Вячеслав, а как поживает ваш офис на Петровке? Там сейчас можно купить "Авиамастера"?


Неважно поживает, но пока жив.  :Cool:  
После известного прошлогоднего пожара в уцелевшей части здания открылся небольшой новый офис, правда, попасть в него довольно сложно. Надо с Петровки войти во двор, пройти вдоль ремонтируемого здания и со двора зайти в арку, выходящую в Крапивинский переулок (со стороны переулка она перекрыта дощатым забором). Справа в арке - металлическая дверь с кодовым замком, это и есть новый офис ООО "Корпорация ВЕСТ", которая сейчас торгует всей печатной продукцией ИД "Техника - молодежи".  Если возникнут вопросы, звоните 625-17-41.

----------

